# Does anyone know what this is??



## JoshyAstro (11 mo ago)

They're growing under the leaf litter in my frog vivarium and idk what they are


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Very strange... I'm assuming some fungus so I'm gonna send it to a friend who knows a bit about fungi, see what he says... Can you get a better pic?


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

Probably mold.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Mushroom person says... some sort of mold and that it cant really be identified down to a group without a microscopic image.
If you have a microscope then this key would work > Identification
Or just say it's a mold and stop there... using dichotomous key on mold seems really tedious... at least with insects you know where to start.


----------



## JoshyAstro (11 mo ago)

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> Very strange... I'm assuming some fungus so I'm gonna send it to a friend who knows a bit about fungi, see what he says... Can you get a better pic?


----------



## JoshyAstro (11 mo ago)

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> Mushroom person says... some sort of mold and that it cant really be identified down to a group without a microscopic image.
> If you have a microscope then this key would work > Identification
> Or just say it's a mold and stop there... using dichotomous key on mold seems really tedious... at least with insects you know where to start.


I will try to find out thankyou


----------



## Captainnoah352 (Jan 13, 2022)

I have this in my isopod culture too!


----------

